# Mated Flame Angels??



## michelleandbrett (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw someone on craigslist selling a "mated pair of flame angels". I've heard of clown fish mated pairs all the time and some shrimp but never anything else. How common is it for flames to form a mated pair or is it likely this person is just trying to get a higher price tag?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Interesting!
Havent heard any captive spawning but maybe possible in large, well established tank.
Ask the owner wether he keeps them together in same tank all the time or just for brief time period for breeding. Make sure to find out how big and what type of set up if fish were kept together all the time.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Not common, but still happens.

Make sure the seller has proof it is a MATED pair. This means eggs. There is a huge difference in a pair and mated pair.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It is irrelevant anyhow. The fry won't survive.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> It is irrelevant anyhow. The fry won't survive.


Why? We gotta start somewhere! Raising Clown frys were difficult 25+ yrs ago but not now!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It has nothing to do with difficulty. It is diet. You can't duplicate the proper diet in captivity, due to the extremely small size of the live food required. Some experts have had limited success, but with overall dismal results. It is well documented, just do a google search.

I think this is an interesting discussion. The same individuals who would never remove a fish from the ocean because it is not capable of living in captivity.... these same people have no problem killing thousands of fry that had no chance of surviving as well. Why "create" what you can not care for properly? I'm not expressing an opinion, just pointing out an interesting contradiction in our hobby.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

That's very true. I suppose it's because it's not a subtraction from the ocean. With clowns i know it's about a 97% success rate, but what's the rate for other breeds of fish? 70% 50% lower? either way that's pretty sore, but lets not forget the rate in the ocean isn't always relenting. It's a eat or be eaten for a lot of it and fry is often prey for many different speciese of fish. The success rate is probably just as poor, but then they get subtracted from the ocean therin lessening the fish within it? Hmm... so many factors.


----------

